# Teichumbau - Vom "Naturteich" zum Koiteich



## shk (27. Aug. 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und möchte euch nun mein Projekt vorstellen.

Wir besitzen seit ca. 15 Jahren einen kleinen 10m³ Teich, für den ich erst im Frühjahr einen großen Filter (ca. 3m³) gemauert habe.


 

 

 

 

 

Nachdem das oberirdische Filterbecken fast fertig war wurde unsere Teichfolie undicht. Nach längerem hin und her beschlossen wir dann den Teich komplett neu zu gestalten und einen Koiteich anzulegen.



 

 

Leider waren sämtliche Rasenflächen, Beete und Hecken um den Teich herum erst im letzten Jahr fertiggestellt worden, so dass es nicht möglich schien mit schwerem Gerät an das Projekt heranzugehen. Also blieb uns nur der Minibagger und die gute alte Schiebkarre.



 

 

 

 

 

Ein weiteres Problem war der hohe Grundwasserpegel. Schon nach ca. 1m stießen wir auf Grundwasser und mussten somit ersteinmal Filter einspülen um den Grundwasserpegel abzusenken.

Nachdem wir aber gefühlte 800 Schiebkarren auf die ca. 50m entfernte Wiese des Nachbarn gekarrt hatten, wurden die Arme doch immer schwerer und die Sehnsucht nach schwerem Gerät immer größer.



 

 

Der "Weidemann" war zwar eine Erleichterung, brachte uns aber dennoch nicht weiter.
Also musste noch größeres Gerät her. 



 

 
Und schon geht es ganz fix...


 

Danach schnell die Drainage verlegt und schon kann der Beton aus dem Betonmischer laufen. Bodenabflüsse wurden natürlich auch mit einbetoniert.



 

Hier die fertige Bodenplatte



 

 

 

Grube und Bodenplatte schafften wir mit dem schweren Gerät an einem Tag. Allerdings nicht ganz ohne Collateralschäden.(Gut, dass Mutter im Urlaub war :evil)
Dann ging es daran die senkrechten Wände aufzumauern. Wir haben uns für Betonschalungssteine entschieden, da man diese schnell und sauber aufmauern kann.



 

Sobald man den ersten Ring gemauert hat, geht es ganz schnell in die Höhe.



 

 

 

Nun ist das Betonbecken und der angrenzende Filtergraben soweit fertig.



 

 

Natürlich fehlen an den Seiten und im vorderen Bereich noch die Flachwasserzonen, die ca. 70cm vom Beckenrand rausgehen und eine Tiefe von ca. 50cm haben werden. Dieser soll anschließend mit ganz groben "Gletscher"-Kiesel bedeckt werden.

Für die Innenauskleidung werden wir sehr wahrscheinlich Gfk oder eine Folie verwenden. Da ich noch nie mit Gfk gearbeitet habe, tendiere ich derzeit eher zur Folienvariante. Allerdings müsste diese auch von einem Fachmann verlegt werden, da sie verschweißt werden müsste. Welche Erfahrung habt ihr mit Gfk gemacht?

Für die Filterung plane ich einen Trommelfilter 40-50µm (eigenbau), sowie zwei Kammern mit Patronenfiltern (ppi 20 / 30) und zwei weitere Kammern mit __ Hel-X (je 200l). Dahinter folgt die Pumpenkammer. Eine ca. 33000l/h Rohrpumpe fördert direkt zurück in den Teich und unsere alte Teichpumpe (ca. 15000l/h) befüllt den alten, oberirdischen Filterbehälter (Lava/Zeolith, Filterpatronen), der in den Bachlauf mündet.



 

Weiterhin sollen noch zwei Unterwasserstrahler eingebaut werden.

Was haltet ihr von dem Projekt? Hab ich sehr große Schnitzer gebaut? Über Feedback würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Psycho (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Vom "Naturteich" zum Koiteich*

:shock
Wahnsinn kann Dir keine tips geben aber ich find´s super, immer schön weiterberichten

Gruss tobi


----------



## shk (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Vom "Naturteich" zum Koiteich*

Heute wird das Becken von außen wieder mit Sand angefüllt, das oberirdische Filterbecken nun doch abgerissen und die Unterwasserstrahlertöpfe eingebaut. Ich denke das reicht für heute.

Und dann gibts auch neue Bilder.

Wie gesagt, wenn ihr Fehler bemerkt bitte sofort melden. Danke


----------



## doh (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Vom "Naturteich" zum Koiteich*

WOW nicht von schlechten Eltern was du da machst 
Bin auf neue Bilder ja schon sehr gespannt und wie es im Fertigen zustand aussieht.


BZW.: Herzlich Willkommen hier im Teich-Forum 
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Olli.P (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Vom "Naturteich" zum Koiteich*

Hallo fast Nachbar Stefan

und 

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy


Da hast du dir ja was richtig großes vor genommen. 
Gefällt mir bislang sehr gut. 

Aber:

Hast du gar kein Gefälle in der Bodenplatte zu den BA's rein gezogen 

Bin schon gespannt wie die Anlage fertig aussieht. 


Und:
Die Bilder könnten ruhig ein bisschen größer sein, so 1030x1030 pix, max 244kb.


----------



## shk (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Vom "Naturteich" zum Koiteich*

Hallo,

wie versprochen die aktuellen Bilder vom Teichbau.



 

 

@ Olli.P: 
Die Betonsohle ist derzeit noch waage. Ich werde aber das Gefälle zu den Bodenabläufen noch mit Estrich auftragen. 


Gruß


----------



## ouzo (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Vom "Naturteich" zum Koiteich*

Hallo Stefan,

das kommt mir alles seeehr bekannt vor. Genau so, haben wir auch gebaut 

Der einzige Unterschied........wir konnten keinen Bagger einsetzen 

Hier ist noch mal unser Beispiel Alt macht Neu (habe unseren ersten Vorstellungstreat weiter bearbeitet)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5381

Wünsche Euch noch ganz viel spass und viele schöne Stunden an eurem neuen
Koiteich   der wirklich echt top und schön in der Ausführung ist.

Wir haben es jedenfalls noch keine Sekunde bereut, den Naturteich gegen einen Koipool einzutauschen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichumbau - Vom "Naturteich" zum Koiteich*

Hallo Stefan,
alle Wetter, da habt ihr ja größenmäßig ordentlich hingelangt!
Bin sprachlos - und das will schon was heißen!
Viel Erfolg mit der weiteren Fertigstellung, bin schon ganz gespannt auf weitere Bilder und Beschreibung,
regnerische Grüße aus der Lüneburger Heide,
Eva-Maria


----------



## Digicat (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau - Vom "Naturteich" zum Koiteich*

Servus Stefan

Wie schauts aus 

Ist dein Projekt schon fertig


----------



## shk (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau - Vom "Naturteich" zum Koiteich*

Hallo,

wir sind jetzt in den letzten Zügen das Becken abzuschließen, da uns der harte Winter vom Laminieren abgehalten hat.
Dazu kam, dass ich Umziehen musste um mein Studium fortzusetzen. So kann ich nur alle paar Wochenenden weiterarbeiten.
Der Trommelfilter ist in Planung und das HelX bestelle ich auch bald.
Also wenn noch jemand im Raum Münster (48xxx) HelX benötigt kann er sich gerne bei mir melden. Wird eh ne Großbestellung! 
Aber keine Sorge, ich habe genügend Fotos gemacht, die ich bei Zeiten mal einstellen werde.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## shk (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau - Vom "Naturteich" zum Koiteich*

"Was du heute kannst besorgen, dass verschiebe nicht auf morgen!"

Also dann doch schon heute ein kleiner Überblick:

Das Betonbecken wurde im letzen Jahr schon abgeschlossen,


 

 

 

die Unterwasserstrahler eingesetzt


 

und das Bodengefälle zu den Bodenabläufen mit Estrich angelegt.


 

Doch dann kam der Winter!



   [url='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/picture.php?albumid=685&pictureid=9530']
	
 [/url] 

Nachdem uns der harte Winter einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht hat, das Projekt noch im Jahr 2009 abzuschließen, ist das Becken nun mit GfK beschichtet.

Als nächstes steht der Filter und die Wasser-Schwallwand an.... aber ihr werdet es sehen!

Lieben Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Digicat (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau - Vom "Naturteich" zum Koiteich*

Danke Stefan für deine Bilder 

Wünsche Dir weithin gutes gelingen 

Und halte uns bitte am laufenden :beten


----------



## shk (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau - Vom "Naturteich" zum Koiteich*

Hallo,

ich benötige Hilfe bei der Wasserführung durch den Filter.
Die Zuläufe der 3 BA und der 2 SK münden in einer Sammelkammer. Von dort aus geht es durch ein 200er Rohr in den TF (µm 40). Aus der TF Kammer durch 2 110er Rohre im unteren Bereich in die Hel X Kammer. 
Von dort in Hel X Kammer 2 und dann 3. 
Würdet ihr immer den Zulauf unten und den Ablauf oben setzen?
Eine weitere Frage ist, welche Kombination von schwimmenden oder schwebenden HelX-Kammern am besten ist.

Danke für die Hilfe!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## shk (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau - Vom "Naturteich" zum Koiteich*

Hallo,

schade, dass mir niemand bei der Wasserführung durch den Filter helfen konnte.
Macht aber auch nichts, da jetzt erst der Trommelfilter installiert werden muss. 

Geplant ist folgendes:



 

Meint ihr, dass man die Trommelseitenplatten aus PE auf den KG-Rohren laufen lassen kann?

Welche Druckpumpe und welche Düsen würdet ihr empfehlen?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## shk (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau - Vom "Naturteich" zum Koiteich*

Kann mir keiner helfen?!?


----------



## Digicat (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau - Vom "Naturteich" zum Koiteich*

Servus Stefan

Leider bin ich nicht "Der" Filterspezi .... 

Bei meinem geplanten Filter, komme ich mit 2 x 110 im oberen Drittel, tagential in den rund ausbetonierten Filter ....
Der Ablauf ist mittig (im Zentrum) ein geschlitzes 160er oder 200er (weiß no net) das nach unten geführt wird und mit einem 90° (3x 30°) Bogen in die Pumpenkammer führt.


----------



## shk (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau - Vom "Naturteich" zum Koiteich*

Danke für deine Antwort.

Meine Hauptfrage war / ist allerdings ob die PE Platten auf zwei unterschiedlich großen, aber zentrierten KG Rohren laufen.

Naja, vlt stolpert jmd von den Filterfreaks nochmal über den Thread.

Lieben Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Olli.P (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau - Vom "Naturteich" zum Koiteich*

Hallo Stefan,

auch ich bin leider kein Trommler Spezi 

Aber als kleiner Tipp:

Such doch mal in der Technikecke nach Trommelfilter bzw. -eigenbau und wenn du die Threads überflogen hast, kannst ja mal 'nen Trommelselbstbauer per PN anschreiben. 


Ich denke mal, das dir dann bestimmt geholfen wird.


----------



## doh (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau - Vom "Naturteich" zum Koiteich*

Hey Stefan,

ich glaub das wird hier einfach überlesen.
Mach doch ein neues Thema in der Technikecke auf, dort bekommst du bestimmt sehr schnell eine Antwort.


____________________
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## shk (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichumbau - Vom "Naturteich" zum Koiteich*

Danke!

Dann werde ich mal in die Technikabteilung umziehen!


----------

